# Farting Or Gastro Intestinal Problems



## greyden (Aug 8, 2007)

One of my coworkers moved her cube away from me because she thought I was farting. It would be almost comical but it is not funny anymore. I am working @#%$ hard to overcome this anxiety i have around people. My stomach makes a ton of noise after I eat anything. It is like I am trying to digest a tree. I think alot of it has to do with nerves. I get really filled with air. I have never farted once. What she heard was all internal rumblings. I have to work really hard not to fart out loud though. Because where I work is basically a morgue of librarians you can hear a pin drop.

Does anyone else have this problem? I tried different foods. No matter what I eat it makes noise. I tried beano and it made me throw up. I swear this chick must have her ear up to the partition to listen. I imagine her thinking I am farting away because I am a crazy temp. I sit on my sandals and one day I uncrossed my legs and the sandals rubbed together sounding like a long drawn out fart. So I hear her later saying, oh, that wasnt too loud.

She keeps giving me evil looks now that she has moved away to the otherside. I feel like the whole department is laughing at me behind my back. When I get angry and focus on the witches my anxiety only increases. SO I recently decided.

To ignore it. Let them think what they want. I am going to control my emotions and act like nothing happened and that I have no clue what THEIR problem is. Because really. Some of these people have their own issues. I think she moved away from someone else recently too because he was bugging her.

How do I stand up for myself without sounding ridiculous. How can say I am not deliberately farting without sounding like an idiot. Oh the joys of having social anxiety.

I am going to try and not let it bug me. Let them laugh. ha ha. I wont have to be there much longer.

I need to learn to not let people bother me so much.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

greyden said:


> I swear this chick must have her ear up to the partition to listen. I imagine her thinking I am farting away because I am a crazy temp. I sit on my sandals and one day I uncrossed my legs and the sandals rubbed together sounding like a long drawn out fart. So I hear her later saying, oh, that wasnt too loud.


I'm sorry but this part made me crack up!

As for what you should do, I guess just try to ignore them. Social anxiety or not, if you go up to someone and tell them "but it wasn't really a fart" they aren't going to take you seriously. There's not really any good way to bring that up.

And yes definitely try not to let it bother you.

My stomach often makes noises after I eat too, but I'm usually not around people when I eat so I've never gotten any comments.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

This is funny, but I can imagine the embarrassment. Like illusion said, there's no way to bring this up, it will make you look more guilty. It reminds me of that Seinfeld episode when a gal he was dating pulled up next to him at a light and he was itching his nose. She made a face and sped away and he saw her and screamed out the window 'it wasn't a pick!' I feel like I need to explain myself too sometimes but if you think of it, farting is totally natural, even if you did fart, just forgive yourself for it. You're a human being and there's this huge margin of error that you need to allow yourself. This is actually my worst fear because my diet fully supports this happening and i've had to turn myself into a pretzel not to let one escape.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

It sounds like this particular co-worker of yours is just a *****,and there isn't much you can do about that. I'd say it's pretty unlikely that anybody else there cares about it. Guts are kind of noisy, that's just the way it is :b



embers said:


> This is actually my worst fear because my diet fully supports this happening and i've had to turn myself into a pretzel not to let one escape.


:lol That's exactly what I do too! But ever since I started cutting down on dairy products, I've been much better in that respect. Greyden, if you haven't tried that already, it might be worth it.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I used to have this problem too. Don't let it bother and don't bring it up. Farting is natural and healthy. If it ever comes up ask her if she's ever farted and if she says no yell, "Liar!!!" Ooh, even better, spread the rumor you asked to have her move because SHE was farting. :lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey greyden. Yeah, it sounds your situation is awful to be in, I would be really embarrassed too (my stomach doesn't make that many noises though). But, if anyone gives you problems about, just say, "The one who smelt it dealt it!!" That'll teach em. lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have IBS so my gut usually rots.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Yo, it's not about the food you eat! It's all about flatulence, man. Stuff falls into your gallbladder or somewhere instead of going out of you, and the rotting stuff produces mad gasses. 

I have the same problem...might have been caused by some meds I was taking, or stress. Grr. No idea. Too lazy and shy to get it checked out.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I used to have gas problems that when away as soon as I tapered off the MAOI I was taking. It was kind of funny because I used to drop "silent but deadly" farts at work. No one said anything though so oh well.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you eating dairy products? Maybe you have IBS or allergic to gluten containing foods?

When I was in middle school, I use to drink a lot of milk. In science class, I was sitting next to this girl and my stomach growled LOUDLY. When we were walking to the lab, I heard her say to one of her friends "Did you hear that?"....I was so embarrassed.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

If the problem persists, I'd go to my supervisor and explain the whole situation about how she is lying and you are not passing gas and she is making you feel like a fool infront of the whole office. Honestly, I don't think it would be that embarrassing to explain that to a supervisor because EVERYBODY farts so its not a big deal.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i have a chair that squeaks whenever i move. ive had a coworker sitting in my office for 3-4 months now. about three weeks ago, she was looking at some paperwork behind me as i was sitting down on my chair. then she says "oh its your chair thats farting".


----------



## Laicos (Jun 24, 2005)

i would check what you are eating like they said (dairy, gluten, etc.)

i had some gas issues too for a little while (right after i stopped eating meat). i found that thoroughly chewing food before you swallow helps. ive also heard that alot of gas is caused by swallowing air while you are eating (like talking while you eat or chewing with your mouth open).


----------



## Imogene (Feb 19, 2015)

I know this is bit late but for anyone with the same issue, my advice is to talk to the person nicely. Tell her that you have a medical issue (IBS, allergies etc...whatever) and that your belly makes these sounds because of that. Tell her you hope that your medical condition has not been disturbing her. Do not mention farting. She will hopefully be able to connect the dots and realize that the noise she has been hearing was actually intestinal noise and not farts. And I hope that she is human enough to respect someone with a embarrasing medical condition. 

Oops...I'm writing as if this is happening right now. I know that its been a LONG time. I hope that you got everything sorted out in the end


----------



## sqiee22 (Jan 27, 2015)

I can relate 100%

All I can say is it's either caused by some digestive issue or it could even be a symptom of anxiety. 

I went to the doctor because it's just getting to me so bad and since I mentioned my anxiety still hanging around they prescribed me beta blockers. Which I don't think it's due to anxiety as I nearly **** myself literally in a job interview. But I have seen some over the counter medication for trapped wind if that helps? other than that all I can suggest is find out what the problem is whether it's stress or a physical problem.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

If they already believe you committed the crime... Might as well do it. Let the fart free man, it wants to be free.

The rumbling might have to do with holding it in actually. Find an empty hallway to crop dust like a villain then immediately evacuate the area, fart near some ones cubicle you don't like, (such as a certain female co-worker you recently had issue with) or just go to the bathroom. 

Also, they probably have trouble with this particular person often. I doubt it's just you she takes her stress out on. She's probably already complaining about the person she's been moved next to.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> i have a chair that squeaks whenever i move. ive had a coworker sitting in my office for 3-4 months now. about three weeks ago, she was looking at some paperwork behind me as i was sitting down on my chair. then she says "oh its your chair thats farting".


You're kidding. You know, you can ask for a new chair. I would think they would give you another one that doesn't squeak.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> You're kidding. You know, you can ask for a new chair. I would think they would give you another one that doesn't squeak.


It's been 8 years since I had that chair but I'm sure they got rid of it. The company I worked for back then was tight on money due to mismanagement.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

"SHE DID IT!" Just point the finger at her if it gets around, ha ha.

I used to fart all the time in school/public places when I was nervous.. it was extremely embarrassing and I'm pretty sure people noticed, was the bad part. I had something to worry about, because I DID let out a toot! But if it's just your shoe or your chair or just your stomach grumbling, don't worry too much about it, it's nothing.. it never happened...from your butt at least! If she believes you farted, let her believe that or tell her it's just your stomach. If she doesn't believe it, what can you do? You told the truth, now it's her problem.


----------



## sunrisephoenix (Mar 1, 2015)

Noca said:


> I have IBS so my gut usually rots.


Same thing for me. Horrible noises as soon as I eat something, even if it's not much.


----------

